# External cause



## calicoder10 (Oct 19, 2015)

What would be the ICD 10 external code for an inversion injury of the ankle?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 19, 2015)

How did the injury happen fall? Stumble?  While dancing, hopping, skipping ? Many possibilities.


----------



## calicoder10 (Oct 19, 2015)

I was speaking in general...but lets say playing soccer.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 19, 2015)

Look up stumbling or tripping in the external causes then either with a fall or with out.  Then under activities look up soccer.


----------



## calicoder10 (Oct 19, 2015)

Great!
Thanks for the help!


----------

